# Thin-Waisted Standard/Lagre Pens-Yea or Nay??



## Randy_ (Aug 21, 2005)

Thin-Waisted Standard/Large Pens-Yea or Nay??

This is my second attempt at a poll.....so who knows how it will turn out???  It is going to be another one of those frustrating polls where there are only two answers available(decided to add a third and fourth) for a question that probably has many possible answers.  For the time being, I want to keep this fairly simple.  If there seems to be some significant interest, we can post a more detailed poll later.  Thanks for your participation.  As always, additional comments are welcome!!


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 21, 2005)

Thin waist is ok but cut the rest of the pen thin...regular slimline cut. I do not like the wasp waist or stuffed sauasage look. Nor do I prefer the bulges, knobs, and curvy looks that some put on their pens. I personally like larger cut slimlines: get rid of the CB or make one from other material. But, this is just personal tastes and is not right or wrong. To each his own....have fun with your pen making.
do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## rtjw (Aug 21, 2005)

I personally dont care for the slimline pens. I actually started out turning cigars. I didnt want to learn on the slimlines because I knew I wouldnt be turning them. So I decided to learn on the cigar because that is the one I personally liked.


----------



## timdaleiden (Aug 21, 2005)

I think that regardless of hardware style (slimline-standard-large), an hourglass, wasp-waste, etc, shape "can" look nice. It can also look awkward. I think it is fine for people to experiment with shapes.

 I think some of Edâ€™s (YoYoSpin) shapes are some of the most interesting I have seen, and some of them could be described this way. 

 As Don said, to each his/her own...and have fun.


----------



## wicook (Aug 21, 2005)

I agree with Don's comment that slimlines can be "improved" by leaving off the metal centreband. If the original length is desired, use a turned CB. I don't particularly like the arrow-straight slimlines that many of us began with. However, whatever works for you...that's the great part of an obsession that involves both craftsmanship and art!! []


----------



## Jerry Crice (Sep 11, 2005)

I also started with the slimline and have a few left from the starter set. Turned a cigar and have fallen in love, or lust as the case may be. I like how it shows more of the grain or design in the wood and also I like to know that I have a pen in my hand while writting. Thanks for letting me voice my opinion.


----------

